# WW1 vs WW2 handlebars



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello,
Are the handlebars (Torrington Box) on the WW1 Columbias the same as the handlebars on the WW2 Columbias? They look the same in the pictures. I've never had a complete correct WW1 bike.
Thanks,
chris ioakimedes
San Quentin California


----------



## bike (Mar 30, 2019)

I would guess, but do not know, that the wwI bars are not swedged but have the external ring at the gooseneck


----------



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2019)

Salut Chris;
The 2 handlebars are not identical.
The WW1 on the side at 90° angle and the bars are parallel.
The WW2 seen from the side it is more open and the bars.
















the base for the stem on the WW1, it is a reported tube while the WW2 is swelled by a tool.



The pictures speak for themselves, hoping this can help you.

Regards;
Serge


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 1, 2019)

Great explanation


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks like I’ve got ww1 bars on my dx.  :0


----------



## blackcat (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello;
Actually, it looks like a good one!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2019)

Well since it’s ww1 I’ll post here a pic of them and on my Columbia


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you Serge for taking the time to take the pictures and show the differences.

Like the WW2 bars, I assume that the real WW1 bars were not plated, but painted.

I think that plated versions of the same (WW1) bars were common on civilian bikes. 

I have two bars that I will compare your pictures to that came to me on teens civilian bikes (a Racycle and a Columbia).

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2019)

I better check the DNA on mine....lol could be some cross contamination some where...   :0


----------



## Mercian (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,

Is the stamped W on the bars for Wald?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2019)

HI Adrian,
Yes, the W is for Wald.
Happy Trails,
Chris


----------



## Mercian (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wow Wald made the identical military bars as Torrington that’s interesting... I wonder if the bike knows the difference...  :0


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2019)

Not identical


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2019)

I don’t think the bike really cares for now ..lol


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2019)

I wanted to double check to see the differences ....well Unless  you see something I don’t,,, it measures out the same as the Columbia catalog.... :::  bar drop is the same 6”and as is the width of 22”+/- 1/8”


















fat tire trader said:


> Not identical


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 5, 2019)

You said that Torrington and Wald bars are identical. They are not. You are comparing your Wald bars to the description in your copy of a Columbia catalog.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello;
The second WW1 COLUMBIA we have at exactly the same handlebars as the first.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2019)

What are you saying? ....same thickness ....same dimensions ... ie..length,....height..are basing this it has a W or is it a M on it... really?  If that W was gone (eroded by rust).. is this what you base a ridiculous idea that they are not the same... I’m really impressed....show me when Wald was in business?  I doubt they were in business in 1918. That my idea....


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> You said that Torrington and Wald bars are identical. They are not. You are comparing your Wald bars to the description in your copy of a Columbia catalog.



expanded their bicycle line of products and in 1924 moved to a more central location, Maysville, Kentucky.  The business continued to grow along with the bicycle industry, and a 300,000 square foot complex was built.  Wald Cycle Company became Wald Manufacturing Company.
During World War II, Wald was honored by the U.S. Armed Forces with their prestigious "E" Award for our ability to produce munitions reliably and efficiently.  Like many companies during that time, Wald did whatever we could to help our troops.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2019)

Just as I thought...


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2020)

In Rereading this ....I’m calling this the merkel effect...:0:0.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought it was an "M" too.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks man....I'm still flying on the merkel effects..lol


----------

